

Show HN: Encryption in your browser with GnuPG.js (part of unix-toolbox.js) - manuels__
http://manuels.github.io/unix-toolbox.js-gnupg/

======
manuels__
The GNU Privacy Guard suite was ported using Mozilla's emscripten [1] and
requires a recent browser with window.crypto.getRandomValues() support (e.g.
Chrome or the Firefox released yesterday).

For more Unix tools ported to Javascript have a look a the unix-toolbox.js
project [2]

[1] <http://emscripten.org/> [2] <http://manuels.github.io/unix-toolbox.js/>

